# What Do People Keep In RUBS



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

to follow on from the what do people keep in there exo terra vivs ive always wondered what people keep in rubs. everytime i see pics of people rep rooms there's almost always at least one of rub kicking around. 

ive got a fire salamander in a 64ltr, and i know people keep young corns in them but im just curious to see what other people keep.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i keep leopard geckos, corns snakes, royal python,


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

snakes and lizards


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

hey churchy just wanted u to know the fire sal u sold me has settled in nicely and is doing well


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Occelated skink, cat gecko, baby boa, leopard geckos, wonder gecko, desert toads, hogg island and el salvador boas, corn snake, weather loaches, mealworms... 
That's only the current stuff in them, I've had loads more!
My Tegu even lived in a modified one when she was a baby.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

iv got my 2 leos in them : victory:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I've got a leo in a big one and i have a mini rub thing i bought out of poundland that's got ma curly hair sling in it. Which has clearer plastic than the big rub loki lives in!


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Royal, spotted python and a corn. Maybe even have ATB's in some after the show.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Leos, but I need to drill more holes as it gets smelly pretty quick! Or maybe they are just smelly leos :lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Royal Pythons atm


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

*nething*

sand boas corns kings
shoes 

toys 

ect lol


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

crickets, roaches,mealies,locust


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Royals, Sand Boas, Baby Beardies and Crickets :lol2:


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Corns and leopard geckos (not in the same RUB, of course)

Temporary housing for a small hogg island boa as my male het needed somewhere to stay. I had heated his rat too much and it ruptured when he grabbed it in his feeding box. The next morning he had rat innards on him and was quite stinky. Because he smelled this way I didn't want to run the risk of the female thinking he was a rat and inadvertently swallowing him when I put him back in with her (I've heard of it happening with boas where a boa eats a cagemate of a similar size and she's a little bigger than she is).

So, the hogg island vacated her Pennine viv for an RUB and the het (for albino btw) took her Pennine. When I get back up I'm going to give him a bath before putting him back in with the female


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Hatchlings/baby snakes !!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

ive got leos stenos corns and royals in my rubs


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Nothing in mine as yet but it will house a royal.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

royals, salamander, horned frog, leos, sand boas, corns and kingsnakes. :2thumb:
stu


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

what is a rub? is it one of those wide, low height opaque plastic tubs?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Hatchlings, young royals, ATBs, BRBs, KSBs, Rosy Boas. I think they are great for ANY snake, as long as you can get the right size


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

royal python in a 9L RUB atm


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ive recently moved mine into rubs as my house was being over taken by reps and with the rubss they save so much space as they can go into racks.
I keep leos, corns and royals in them.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

We've got Royals, Corns & a Hoggie in ours atm


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

Frogs!! :2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

all sorts, corns, kings, milks, royals, hognoses, blood pythons (young), gophers, etc


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

There great for holding alot of humidty come in a range of sizes and are CHEAP :2thumb: they are AWESOME : victory:


----------

